# Eldar army (ebay)



## crazysaneman (Oct 22, 2013)

I put my eldar army up for sale on ebay. 0.99 US starting bid.

I know there are a lot of international users here (or maybe I am the international one... hmm to ponder later.) so overseas shipping will cost more than what is listed.

Eldar Auction


----------

